# New Zealand is Awesome



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

I just wanted to say, that after months of waiting and reading these forum posts; I had considerable reservations about moving to New Zealand. There are tremendous numbers of posts about how New Zealand sucks because of this or that. 

So, I want to say that as an American, I have no complaints or regrets about moving here. People complain about the cost of meat here; it's the same price as in the states pound for pound. Please remember or learn that the kilogram is 2.2 pounds! Also, the meat here is pasture / grass fed and not corn, therefore it's lower in calories, and has more essential nutrients for you. If you want to know how bad wellington is, here's my list of rants so far.
The Not So Very Good of Wellington | Typing Upside Down

I think perspective is everything and people who want what they had in their home country probably shouldn't have moved in the first place since you already had it there.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

A good summary, mdutton.
Many thanks! 
And may you long continue to enjoy Wellington and New Zealand...


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

SO glad to read a positive post from an American in NZ.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Same here. As Americans having arrived in August this year, we feel blessed everyday we get to live here. It's the people, the lifestyle and opportunities here. No regrets.


----------



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

jsharbuck said:


> Same here. As Americans having arrived in August this year, we feel blessed everyday we get to live here. It's the people, the lifestyle and opportunities here. No regrets.



I'm glad to hear that. I've actually gotten some Nasty comments on my intelligence even for my post about NZ. I think one of the problems in my opinion is that people who move here don't read immigration documentation before coming; specifically that it is against the law to hire someone who is not a kiwi if there is a qualified kiwi available. Even when I tell Kiwi's how strict their immigration is, they are shocked and it opens up a whole world of discussion. 

Cheers,

Mdd


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

Americans living in the US do a lot of complaining about our jobs going over seas, or giving jobs to immigrants or foreign workers instead of US citizens. We ought to respect NZ's effort to employ it's own citizens first.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I have met a few Americans who have started businesses. There is a lot of opportunity here. I am involved in continuing my business here with help from a local company.


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

mdutton said:


> I think one of the problems in my opinion is that people who move here don't read immigration documentation before coming; specifically that it is against the law to hire someone who is not a kiwi if there is a qualified kiwi available.
> 
> Mdd


 That is very true however in my experience very few companies take much notice of this law. While I was working in the health industry and a job opening came up for a lab assistant around 150 people applied for the job around 50 were kiwi but they still employed someone from overseas. This was a position which any graduate, or anyone with some common sense could do.


----------



## TrueDat (Jan 16, 2011)

As someone who has thought about moving to either Oz or NZ, I really enjoyed your blog. And the title is perfect too. Keep up the good work! I look forward to reading more.


----------

